# Peaks Twilight Woods, omg yum



## saltydog (Jan 14, 2012)

It's funny, I've had this one for a while. I bought it because, according to the Soap Scent Review Forum, there was no reported A, possibly slowed trace and very little D.

I used it recently, and I just gotta say, I cannot walk past my soaps without picking them up to sniff! 
It is so ultra-delicious to my nose. The soap I made with it didn't come out great, but I can't wait to give it another shot and try to make 'em _look_ pretty, too! Anyone else like this scent?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 14, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> It's funny, I've had this one for a while. I bought it because, according to the Soap Scent Review Forum, there was no reported A, possibly slowed trace and very little D.
> 
> I used it recently, and I just gotta say, I cannot walk past my soaps without picking them up to sniff!
> It is so ultra-delicious to my nose. The soap I made with it didn't come out great, but I can't wait to give it another shot and try to make 'em _look_ pretty, too! Anyone else like this scent?


This is good to hear!!
I have it too, because I LOVE the lotion scent I have from B&BW but I have never soaped it. Maybe I'll do this scent next...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got one ounce of this scent. I bought a lot when Peak's had their sale and I hadn't gotten around to this one. I'll definitely have to try it.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have the Peak's version, but I have a 1 oz. sample bottle of it from SweetCakes (actually just came yesterday). It smells great OOB. Can't wait to soap it. 


IrishLass


----------



## sosocal (Jan 14, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> It's funny, I've had this one for a while. I bought it because, according to the Soap Scent Review Forum, there was no reported A, possibly slowed trace and very little D.
> 
> I used it recently, and I just gotta say, I cannot walk past my soaps without picking them up to sniff!
> It is so ultra-delicious to my nose. The soap I made with it didn't come out great, but I can't wait to give it another shot and try to make 'em _look_ pretty, too! Anyone else like this scent?


Is there some secret to getting into this site? I don't know if I am on the wrong site or not but of the 2 scent review sites I have found (directed from links here) one seems inactive (no posts since 2008) and the other has a broken search function and no option to sign up. Can you post a link?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2012)

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## carebear (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to love it, but I cannot. I'm anosmic (physically cannot smell) to musk.


----------



## saltydog (Jan 15, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> I want to love it, but I cannot. I'm anosmic (physically cannot smell) to musk.



Oh wow, I wasn't aware there were scents some couldn't smell!
Well, lucky for you, carebear, there is no shortage of FO's to enjoy


----------



## sosocal (Jan 15, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


 Thanks Hazel. This is the one that appears to be inactive, with no new posts since 2008. I have just requested to join, maybe it will open up to me more if I am a member.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 15, 2012)

Carebear--does that mean you simply can not smell it at all or the smell of it makes you ill?  I've never heard of it either. If you can't smell musk at all, can you still smell the other components of an FO with musk in it or does the musk come over as some weird scent to your nose?  

I'm always so surprised over people's reactions to different scents.  I have two or three people who have told me that one of my scents is bad and don't I think it could be better and shouldn't I change it.  When I tell them that I've sold more of that scent than any other they just can't believe it.

Sorry, to hijack this thread making it about scent in general.  Twilight Woods from Peak (I've tried everyone else's version and IMO peak is best) was my first real favorite when I started soaping.  Me and my family, especially the nieces but even the men, really like it.  No one else has so far. :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2012)

sosocal said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an active link. I just clicked on it from my above post and it shows posts on the index page from this year. Of course, you might be right that you'll see more once you join.


----------



## saltydog (Jan 15, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I'm always so surprised over people's reactions to different scents.  I have two or three people who have told me that one of my scents is bad and don't I think it could be better and shouldn't I change it.  When I tell them that I've sold more of that scent than any other they just can't believe it.
> 
> Sorry, to hijack this thread making it about scent in general.  Twilight Woods from Peak (I've tried everyone else's version and IMO peak is best) was my first real favorite when I started soaping.  Me and my family, especially the nieces but even the men, really like it.  No one else has so far. :cry:



Prarie, I know what you're saying because my husband cannot tolerate Patchouli or anything that is perfume-y or cologne scented. I cannot fathom how some of these scents bother him, because to my nose they're wonderful.  I'm slowly learning what I can soap with while he is home.

Actually, I think it was your review I found on SSRB that made me want to try it, so thank you!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 15, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> It's an active link



Yes- what Hazel said. It's very up-to-date and active (I use it a lot), but you do need to be a member first to see it all. And to become a member you need to sign in with a paid e-mail address. If you try to join using a free e-mail account such as gmail or aol, etc, it won't let you join. Lilli, the lady who runs the site, made that a stipulation to cut down on the huge gobs of spam the site was getting.


IrishLass


----------



## sosocal (Jan 15, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Yes I noticed the free email thing. Lucky I had an old paid one I could use


----------



## carebear (Jan 15, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Carebear--does that mean you simply can not smell it at all or the smell of it makes you ill?  I've never heard of it either. If you can't smell musk at all, can you still smell the other components of an FO with musk in it or does the musk come over as some weird scent to your nose?


Cannot smell the musk at all. Just the musk. I can smell the rest, but often scents seem "unbalanced" to me, which makes sense because something is missing!  I was in fragrance development and manufacturing for 15 years, and often felt a little left out!  . I've read that about 1% of the population is anosmic to musk, so I'm not alone.


----------



## krissy (Jan 15, 2012)

carebear- how did you realize you were anosmic to musk?


----------



## carebear (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had lots of fragrance training.  I smell for a living.
My first day of focusing on musk, I couldn't smell anything.


----------



## krissy (Jan 15, 2012)

oh, ok, well i guess that is one way to find out. i was imagining a doctor taking you through all these smells saying "can you smell this?" lol
 :wink:


----------

